# Need advice on nest box situation for two pairs, please!



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to figure out the best nest box situation for two pairs. If I had one long box divided into two compartments, would one pair likely claim both boxes? If so, would stacked one on top of the other be a better option? What's my best option? Thank you!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Side by side or stacked up, both are the same for the bully, do you have doors for the boxes ? If yes you can put them in their respective boxes, let them out for feeding and again put them in the box. In some 4 days or so they will start defending the boxes. But make sure you have pairs or otherwise there can be fight inside the box


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

No doors, they're just open boxes. So would it make a difference if I put the boxes on opposite ends of the coop? Would I need more boxes than pairs?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> No doors, they're just open boxes. So would it make a difference if I put the boxes on opposite ends of the coop? Would I need more boxes than pairs?


*More boxes and on both ends of the coop.I would put 3 boxes on each end.*GEORGE


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> No doors, they're just open boxes. So would it make a difference if I put the boxes on opposite ends of the coop? Would I need more boxes than pairs?


That's a better idea if your male birds are agressive but put more than 1 on each side, 2 is a good start.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Hmmm, six, huh? That may be tough to pull off. Think four would suffice?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> Hmmm, six, huh? That may be tough to pull off. Think four would suffice?


4 total is a good start. 2 on each side of the loft or stack 4 on top of each other.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not certain whether or not this will change your responses, but let me explain my situation. I currently have one pigeon, a cock, that came into my shelter and I adopted. I am in the process of adopting two hens from MickaCoo rescue. I am keeping a slot open in case we pick up another pigeon who isn't claimed at the shelter. In that situation, it could be either a hen or a cock and I likely wouldn't know until I got it home. So, for a while I will probably only have three birds.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

What about two stacked on top of two?


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

RachelsaurusRex said:


> What about two stacked on top of two?


That works also.


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Perfect  I'll draw up some plans. Thank you!


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

You got it! Keep us posted and maybe post pictures when you're done?


----------



## RachelsaurusRex (Feb 10, 2010)

Sure thing!


----------



## mrharleyrider (Dec 31, 2009)

i think you're gonna have problems fron the start
one cock is certainly going to dominate the other
keep the pairs seperate plain & simple.
steve


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would go with the four, as you plan to get more..so that will do for now I would think.... if you can just put the cock birds in there without the hens at first so they pick their little piece of real estate and get all the fuss over with, then introduce the hens, it may go smoother.


----------

